# Naturnaher Folientümpel ca 2-3 tausend Liter



## Dothee (6. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag liebe Teichfreunde

Mein Name ist Thea, ich bin 30 Jahre alt und komme aus der Schweiz .
Aufgrund eines lange gehegten Teichwunsches unseres Weiberhaushaltes habe ich am Anfang der Coronazeit kurzerhand zur Schaufel gegriffen und beschlossen, neben der Arbeit in der Pflege als Ausgleich ein Loch zu graben. Neben dem Teich sollte eine Art Terrasse entstehen. Da natürlich so gut wie kein Geld vorhanden ist, haben wir beschlossen, aus den vorhandenen Mitteln das Beste heraus zu holen. Angefangen hat das Ganze mit einem profillosen Loch, in der Hoffnung, beim graben auf Lehm zu stossen...leider sitzen wir aber auf einem Ausläüfer einer Moräne (also steinig und kiesig).
Aufgrund meiner Fragen bin ich dann auf dieses Forum gestossen und habe mich tüchtig eingelesen.. :-D  und konnte sicher einiges davon mitnehme ...danke dafür, ihr seid eine tolle, hilfreiche Truppe!!

Entstanden ist das Folgende:

- gestampfter Schütthügel  ( ca 8m2) aus Humus, Grasnaben und Mutterboden gestützt von einem Netz und Pfählen aus Haselruten und alten Douglasienpfählen bepflanzt mit:
- Heuchera
- __ Fingerhut
- Frauenmäntelchen
- Geranium in x verschiedenen Sorten
- __ Kugeldisteln
- Salomonssiegel
- __ Farne
- Karasuba
- __ Funkien
- in Tüpelnähe; __ Wasserdost
- __ Blutweiderich
- Sumpfdotterblumen
- Cattleya (Gartenorchidee)
- __ Schwertlilien

- Folientümpel von 9m Umfang (L ca 3m T 1m)
- EPDM Folie 1mm
- Teichumrandungsband
- unterfüttert mit Bauvlies
- Teichprofil 1m2 Flachwasserzone vorne (10-30cm) umlaufendes Flachwasserband ca 20cm Breite, weitere Terrassierung auf 60-7cm Tiefe
- halbschattige Lage (Sommer ca 6 Sonnenstunden), Laubeintrag durch __ Hartriegel und __ Brombeere
- problematischer Standort neben Kompost :-D, umgeben von hügeliger Landschaft (hatte sonst nirgendwo Platz, trotzdem das unser Garten etwa 600m2 gross ist...ja dumm!
- Kapillarsperre/Ufergraben umlaufend min 30cm
- "mini Sumpfzonenerweiterung von 1m2"
- Substrat Tümpel: 4x 25kg Zeolith Kies, grobkörniger gewaschener Sand, 2 Säcke brauner Lehm, einige grössere Steine
- selbstgebastelte "Ufermatten" aus mit Lehm/Sand eingeschlämmten Jutestreifen sowie einem unverrottbaren Filzgewebe
- Wasser; Mischung aus Regen- und Leitungswasser, geimpft mit 100 Liter aus natürlichem Teich, Bakterienmischung für Teich von Andermatt (Anbieter für Artikel für naturnahes Gärtnern) (Ich schätze es sind ca 2- 3 tausend Liter)
- Bepflanzung im "Ufergraben":
- __ Sumpfdotterblume, Blutweiderich, Reitgras, eisenhutblättriger Hahnenfuss, __ Wasserminze, __ Wollgras)
- "Bepflanzung" Tümpel: Tannenwedel, __ Wasserfeder, Seerose gross und 2x sehr klein (haben ca 5 Jahre bei uns in der Gartenbadewanne vor sich hin gelebt)

Ziele Tümpel:
- Lebensraum für zugewanderte Teichbewohner (ca 5 Bergolche sind innerhalb einer Woche bereits selbstständig eingezogen)
- Beobachtungsplatz
- kommt ohne Filter und Pumpe aus

Fragen:

- macht es Sinn, bei Geldzuwachs noch Ufermatten sowie Ufersaat (z.B. Von NG) zu besorgen und die Jute auszuwechseln?
- den Möchtegern Ufergraben habe ich dummerweise mit Mutterboden gefüllt...hat auch einige, sicher spitze Steine darin....soll ich alles noch einmal ausschaufeln und mit sandigem/ lehmigen Substrat ersetzen und hoffen, dass ich die Folie noch nicht beschädigt habe?
- soll ich- Geldzuwachs vorausgesetzt noch weitere Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen, wenn ja Tipps für einheimische UW Pflanzen welche passen könnten?
- eventuell würde ich nächstes Jahr gerne eine __ Teichmuschel oder __ Moderlieschen einsetzen....muss aber nicht sein...ist mir bewusst, dass Tümpel etwas sehr klein ist..Anmerkungen dazu?
- Kapillarsperre, kann das so funktionieren?
- kann ich ein Totholz halb in den Teich und halb ausserhalb platzieren als Ausstiegshilfe für Tierchen aller Art oder auch als Sitzstange für Vögel? Oder schafft das nur mehr Nährstoffe und Algenbesatz?
- Kindersicherung ( wir haben keine Kinder, dennoch kommen immer wieder welche zu Besuch, wir werden 1. Ein Tor zu unserem Grundstück anbringen und 2. Einen ca 70cm hohen Weidenzaun in oeganischer Form um das Gebiet des Teiches herum anlegen) ...andere Ideen?
- Anregungen?
..... es kommen sicher noch weitere Fragen :-D

...aber für den Moment habe ich "geschlossen"....

Einen herzlichen Gruss und gute Wünsche für einen wunderbaren Tag. Thea

PS: Fotos sind 1 Woche alt, 1 Tag nach Befüllung, Wasser hat nun ca 50 cm Sichtweite, oben recht klar...


----------



## meinereiner (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Thea,

zur Frage, ob deine Kapillarsperre so funktionieren kann: Im Prinzip ja, aber...

Wie ich auf den Bilder (vor allem dem vierten) sehen kann (wenn meine Augen nicht trügen), hast du ja einen Ufergraben, und außenrum ist die Folie nach oben gezogen, und steht senkrecht nach oben.
Solange der Folienrand schön frei bleibt (also sichtbar ist) wirst du eine wirksame Kapillarsperre haben.
Jetzt kommt das aber....: 
Ich fürchte aber, dass das irgendwann schön eingewachsen ist (was ja auch an sich gewünscht ist), aber das macht auch die Kontrolle etwas schwieriger.
Vor allem an den "Berg-/Hangseiten" wird durch (Stark?)Regen leicht Erde heruntergespült, und kann dann den Folienrand überdecken.

Wie auch immer, du wirst es dann am schneller fallenden Wasserstand merken, und dann deine Kapillarsperre überprüfen und freiräumen müssen.

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spaß an deinem Teich und Garten....

Servus
Robert


----------



## Dothee (6. Juni 2020)

Danke Robert, Spass habe ich schon arg dami. Immer 5 minuten früher aufstehen um vor der Arbeit ja noch einen kurzen Blick auf das Geschehen werfen zu können 
Ja genau so etwa abe ich mir das gedacht mit der Kapillarsperre...immer schön kontrollieren und damit ich die Folie wieder finde habe ich ein wenig oben über stehen gelassen. ...ich denke, die wird man im Laufe der Zeit nicht mehr fut sehen wenn es wächst...oder soll ich doch noch ein Stück abschneiden?

En liebe Gruess


----------



## meinereiner (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Thea,

bitte (noch) nicht abschneiden. Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch Setzungen, und da ist Reserve gut. Ab ist ab. Man kann zwar wieder was ankleben, das ist aber immer mit Aufwand verbunden und bleibt meistens eine Schwachstelle.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Dothee (6. Juni 2020)

Danke...dann belasse ich es einmal so  und lasse mich überraschen, was da im Ufergraben noch so passiert


----------



## Kolja (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Thea,

herzlich Willkommen hier.

Da hast du ja ganz schön gebuddelt.



Dothee schrieb:


> - macht es Sinn, bei Geldzuwachs noch Ufermatten sowie Ufersaat (z.B. Von NG) zu besorgen und die Jute auszuwechseln?



Diese Filzmatte, die du eingebaut hast, zieht die den vorschriftsmäßig das Wasser vom Teich in den Ufergraben? Meinst Du darin können Plfanzen wurzeln?

Dann würde ich es so lassen.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man die senkrechte Abtrennung einsäen oder beplfanzen kann. Probier es doch einfach aus.



Dothee schrieb:


> - den Möchtegern Ufergraben habe ich dummerweise mit Mutterboden gefüllt...hat auch einige, sicher spitze Steine darin....soll ich alles noch einmal ausschaufeln und mit sandigem/ lehmigen Substrat ersetzen und hoffen, dass ich die Folie noch nicht beschädigt habe?



Wenn du nicht im Ufergraben herumläufst, würde ich es so lassen. 
Wie kommst du an den Teich heran? Über den Kiesstreifen?
Oder noch mal ausschaufeln und die Folie von oben mit Vlies belegen. Dann Mutterboden wieder rein.


Dann noch  Fragen von mir:
Hat der Ufergraben einen Abfluss, so dass der Wasserspiegel nicht höher werden kann als im Teich. Sonst zieht die Matte falschrum.

Damit dir von dem Hügel kein Wasser bzw. Substrat in den Teich gespült werden kann, könntest du evtl. unterhalb des Hügels einen kleinen Drainagegraben ziehen und das Wasser ableiten.


Dothee schrieb:


> Seerose gross



Wie groß wird die denn? 3 Seerosen für so einen Teich erscheint mir sehr viel.



Dothee schrieb:


> problematischer Standort neben Kompost



Wo ist denn der Kompost?
Und wo soll die Terrasse hin?

Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Dothee (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Kolja, 

Danke für deine Antwort und Zeit..

Haha...ja, recht gebuddelt....aber hat mir echr gut getan...mit der Terrasse zusammen warens ca. 3 tonnen Erde oder sogar etwas mehr  Summiert sich erstaunlich schnell..

Filzmatte:
- die zieht ordentlich Wasser, ja, ist aber genug "grossporig", damit Wurzeln halt finden...hat eine ähnlich verhakte Struktur wie die Ufermatten..

Was meinst du zur eingeschlämmten jute? Funktioniert das evtl. Eine Weile?

Ganz senkrecht gehts zum Glück nicht nach unten, hat noch leichte Terrassierung über welche die Matte darüber läuft...aber ja, der rand ist leider senkrecht durch das Uferband..


Drainage/Ablauf:
- das Wasser vom Ufergraben läuft leicht ab in die vordere "Sumpfzone", diese liegt leicht tiefer als der Wasserpegel vom Teich, vom dort habe ich einen kleinen Überlauf geschaffen, welcher dann in einer Kiesdrainage endet und so abläuft wenn es ganz viel regnet..(scheint zu funktionieren...es hat gestern recht stark geregnet und ist an der angedachten Stelle abgelaufen)
- mit der Zugänglichkeit der Kapillarsperre und dem "im Ufergraben herumlaufen" habe ich mir echt ein Ei gelegt...also vielleicht einfach da noch einmal ausgraben und mit feinerem und gefahrlosem Substrat füllen wo ich ohne draufstehen nicht hinkomme..3/4 vom Graben ist aber ohne Trampeln zugänglich...Halleluja...
- der Kompost ist hinter der sichtbaren Betonplatte rechts neben Teichufer...dort wo das Reitgras steht..
- Terrasse ist quasi ein Erdpodest auf dem Schütthügel, habs einigermassen gerade hingekriegt und rutscht glücklicherweise durch die Haselruten und den bereits vorhandenen Bewuchs...die ist leicht oberhalb des Teiches...mal sehen ob ich noch ein Bild davon habe.
- jep die vielen Seerosen erscheinen mir auch etwas problematisch...die meisten scheinen ja doch recht wüchsig zu sein...keine Ahnung, was das für Sorten sind...die haben qir irgendwann einmal geschenkt bekommen..., was meint ihr...soll ich sie doch noch eine Weile im Tümpel lassen und entfernen, wenn sie grösser qerden und stören oder besser gleich raus damit?
- Drainagegraben um den Hügel herum ist ein super Tip...werde ich umsetzen!


----------



## Dothee (6. Juni 2020)

Hier ist die "Anlage" der Terrasse etwas besser ersichtlich...wurde aber noch etwas gerader gemacht


----------



## Kolja (6. Juni 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> Was meinst du zur eingeschlämmten jute? Funktioniert das evtl. Eine Weile?


Was hat die Jute für einen Zweck? Dann kannst du auch nur die Filzmatte nehmen.



Dothee schrieb:


> - das Wasser vom Ufergraben läuft leicht ab in die vordere "Sumpfzone", diese liegt leicht tiefer als der Wasserpegel vom Teich, vom dort habe ich einen kleinen Überlauf geschaffen, welcher dann in einer Kiesdrainage endet und so abläuft wenn es ganz viel regnet..(scheint zu funktionieren...es hat gestern recht stark geregnet und ist an der angedachten Stelle abgelaufen)


Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Aber Hauptsache, das Wasser läuft aus dem Ufergraben in das umliegende Erdreich ab.

Die große Seerose würde ich direkt wieder rausnehmen. Das könnte irgendwann sonst schwierig werden.



Dothee schrieb:


> Ganz senkrecht gehts zum Glück nicht nach unten, hat noch leichte Terrassierung über welche die Matte darüber läuft...aber ja, der rand ist leider senkrecht durch das Uferband..


Mit "senkrecht" meinte ich das Uferband, welches Graben und Teich trennt. Da könnte eine Bewachsung schwierig werden. Aber __ Moos geht ja immer.

Zum Ufergraben: Hier ist Mutterboden doch einen gute Wahl. Das würde ich nicht austauschen, sondern über die Folie ein Vlies legen. Evlt. auch nur an den Stellen, wo du reinsteigen musst.


----------



## Kolja (6. Juni 2020)

Ah die Terrasse ist ein "Hochsitz"


----------



## Dothee (6. Juni 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Was hat die Jute für einen Zweck? Dann kannst du auch nur die Filzmatte nehmen.
> 
> Die große Seerose würde ich direkt wieder rausnehmen. Das könnte irgendwann sonst schwierig werden.
> 
> ...



Jute ist da, weil ich die Folie kaschieren wollte und die Filzmatte nicht gereicht hat (musste nehmen, was gerade verfügbar war )...bin hier ebenso in der Hoffnung, dass die Jute eine Möglichkeit für Moosbewuchs ergibt...oder zersetzt sie sich super schnell?

Gut, dann wandert die grosse Seerose wieder in die Badewanne zurück...dort bleibt sie wohl auch klein...aber eine blühende Badewanne ist auch hübsch 

Haha Hochsitz ist eine gute Bezeichnung!


----------



## Turbo (6. Juni 2020)

Salü Thea

Ist schön geworden dein Teich. Hab meinem Ufergraben auch teilweise mit Muttererde aufgefüllt.  Würde es wieder so machen.
Viel Spass mit dem Teich.


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

Danke Turbo, manchmal ist es auch einfach gut, eine Bestätigung zu haben, für das was man getan hat  du hat auch einen sehr hübschen Teich...schön bewachsen! Kleine Frage noch, läufst du im Ufergraben herum oder kannst du das vermeiden durch die Lage? Frage nur weil ich bisschen schiss hab vor den Steinen die da drin sind :-D


----------



## Turbo (7. Juni 2020)

Salü Thea.
Ich laufe darin herum. Aber möglichst wenig.
Habe den Ufergraben glaub mit Filz unterfüllt. Auf jeden Fall die spitzen Steine darunter entfernt.
Zuerst hatte ich den Ufergraben mit grossen Steinen gefüllt. Aber danach wegen dem hässlichen Kiesgrubeneffekt Bereiche wieder geräumt und mit Erde aus dem Garten und der Umgebung aufgefüllt. Die spitzen Steine wurden soweit möglich aus der Erde rausgelesen. Geplant war der Erdgürtel von Anfang an. Musste mir nur erst klar werden wie es kommen soll.
Ein Projekt muss wachsen. Bin jetzt noch am optimieren. 
Ach ja..  wenn ich mal einen Stein anhebe um irgendwas zu optimieren hüpft häufig ein Frosch oder Kröte in den Teich.


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

Gut, ich schau mir nun also einfach die Stellen im Ufergraben noch einmal genauer an, wo ich zwangsweise ab und zu draufstehen muss und entferne dort die gröbsten Steine...an den meisten Stellen ist die Folie zum guten Glück noch mit der Filzmatte oder Jute einigermassen geschützt...mag einfach nicht in ein paar Jahren entdecken, dass es dort ein Leck hat, weil ich unvorsichtig war.


----------



## Dothee (12. Juni 2020)

Sooo...ein kleines Teichupdate von mir 

- Hab rings herum um meine zwei "Erdwälle mit Teich" sowie von meinem Hochsitz aus einen Drainagegraben gezogen und den Ablauf aus dem "Sumpf" mit einem Rundziegel verbessert und verstärkt. Trotz Starkregen in den letzten Tagen rutscht bisher zum Glück nichts, der Ablauf funktioniert, Wasserpegel ist auf Höchststand, der Ufergraben hat sich vollgesaugt und die Filzmatten scheinen zu funktionieren. Der Lehm direkt am Rand bleibt, wo er ist und ein bisschen was moosiges ist schon zu erkennen.

- die __ Molche fühlen sich anscheinend molchwohl und freuen sich ab der unglaublichen Masse an Mückenlarven ...

- heute die erste direkte Libellenbeobachtung (endlich....haha :-D),so eine kleine mit rotem Körper...im Garten schwirren auch noch einige grössere Exemplare herum aber die haben den Wegweiser zum Teich wohl noch nicht bemerkt

- eine Handvoll __ Wasserläufer tummeln sich

- die grosse Seerose bleibt drin für diesen Sommer (Wunsch meiner Mutter :-D und sie blüht schon bald)

- etwas Algenwachstum macht sich bemerkbar...solls...ist ja anscheinend normal und stört mich nicht

- UW Pflanzenwachstum stagniert...aber sie wirken gesund und grün

Sorgen pder Fragen bereiten mir noch folgende Themen:

- die Bepflanzung meiner Erdwälle (weil nicht allzu viel Geld vorhanden)...da wuchern jetzt einfach versamte Wildkräuter aber vorallem Mphn, Löwenzahn, Borretsch, Sonnenblumen und.... haha...Kartoffeln (war wohl noch irgendwo in der Erde drin) und ein Haufen Giersch/Baumtropf...autsch...zwischen meiner Pflanzung
- die Tiefenzonenbepflanzung ( weil ich nicht weiss was und weil ich auch nirgendswo was gescheites her kriege (sind allenfalls andere Schweizer hier ausser Turbo (du bist aus der CH oder?) und mir, welche allenfalls was abgeben könnten?)
- ööh...und ja. Der Tümpel ist mir schon jetzt zu klein (Teichvirus hat mich anscheinend auch schon befallen)
- und der etwas problematische Standort 

Geplante und angefangene Arbeiten:
- Weidenzaun flechten (mit geschälten Weiden)
- "Hintergrundbepflanzung" mit Farnen welche irgwndwo im Garten herumstehen und zugekauften __ Funkien (der "Hochsitz" hat einen sehr schattigen, lauschigen Standort)
.... und anderes was mir gerade nicht mehr einfällt 
- aber vor allem...geniessen...beobachten...mich freuen...und Geduld haben

- ach genau....den butomus umbellatus/ __ Schwanenblume hat mir heute ein Freund empfohlen fürs Flachwasser...den muss ich mir umbedingt irgendwo holen 

Einen lieben Gruss aus der Schweiz

Thea


----------



## Dothee (13. Juni 2020)

Ist mir doch noch was eingefallen...Wasser ist noch etwas trüb...sehe nun bis zur zweiten Stufe auf 70 cm...aber den Boden kann ich nicht erkennen...ist das vllt aufgrund des Lehmpulvers, gibt sich das noch oder Anlass, irgendwie zu handeln?


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> Anlass, irgendwie zu handeln?


Ja - übe Dich in Geduld (Tugend Nr. 1 des Teichbauers)

Schönes Projekt!


----------



## PorkyPaule (13. Juni 2020)

Jupp... hat meine Suppe auch... kommt eindeutig vom Lehm...

Schönes Teichlein!


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo Thea,

das geht ja gut voran bei Dir und Deinen Teichbewohnern.

Deine Teichpflanzensuche würde ich hier in den Flohmarkt setzen.

Bepflanzung der Erdwälle. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du genau meinst, aber auch damit kannst du dir doch Zeit lassen. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Dothee (15. Juni 2020)

Herzlichen Dank für eure lieben Rückmeldungen. Also bin ich geduldig und geniesse das, was schon passiert. Natürlich konnte ichs nicht lassen und habe den hinteren Bereich des Teichbereiches begonnen zu bearbeiten. Da es halbschattig ist dort (wieder __ Hartriegel und __ Holunder), gibt es ein halbschattiges Waldbeet...den einen Weidenzaun zur Hangstützung wurde auch schon geflochten, mit einem Vlies ausgekleidet und mit Erde aufgefüllt...zum Glück genau zur richtigen Zeit- es hat so stark geregnet, dass es sonst den halben Hang in den Teich gespült hätte. ...und jetzt lassen wir das Ganze eine Weile ruhen!  

Eine geruhsame Nacht wünsche ich euch Allen,
Thea


----------



## PorkyPaule (16. Juni 2020)

Sieht schon richtig toll aus!

Bin gespannt, was sich noch alles tut und verändert... 

Kommen noch andere Wasserpflanzen rein?


----------



## Dothee (17. Juni 2020)

Ja, im Wasser sind nun zwei Tannenwedel, die __ Wasserfeder (man sieht sie halt noch nicht..wegen der Trübung) und halt die Seerosen. Und- im Sack hab ich __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest (ich konnte es nicht lassen ) ...und für Freitag haben sich noch zwei Schwanenblumen angekündigt der Rest soll dann echt von alleine kommen und gehen- und ich versuche über den Flohmarkt hier vllt noch etwas zu bekommen


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo Thea,
Deine Aktion macht schon beim Lesen Spass.
Falls du immer noch Ufermatte brauchst, ich hab noch von NG im Keller liegen, die kannst du haben. Ich wohne direkt bei Basel, aber auf der deutschen Seite, ihr dürft ja jetzt wieder. 

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## Dothee (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo ihr Teichler...ich möchte euch kurz zeigen, wie schön sich unsere kleine Oase hier entwickelt hat unterdessen 

Es sind einige Pflanzen dazu gekommen, so zum Beispiel eine Astilba Tabularis im Schattenbeet und natürlich die __ Schwanenblume im Teich...auch noch anderes wächat wie verrückt..  so zum Beispiel der __ Lein, den ich am Uferrand ausgesäät habe.

Im Teich hat es wahnsinnig viele Mini-Libellenlarven, viele ausgewachsene __ Molche und viele Baby Molche ♡

Zudem sind einige Erdkröten in der Teichumgebung, welche sich jeweils Abends ein Bad genehmigen..

Zu schaffen machen mir eigentlich nur die Fadenalgen, welche sich aber einigermassen gut entfernen lassen, die Unterwasserpflanzen mussten etwas darunter leiden, machen nun aber fleissig neue, grüne Austriebe.

Unseren Hochsitz decke ich nun langdam ab mit gesammeltem Kies aus dem Garten :-D 2m2 sind "schon" bedeckt (alternatives gärtnern mit wenig budget)

Und als letztes gibt es auch noch ein Bild von der 200 Liter Teichschale welche ich von Mulm befreit und neu aufgefüllt habe (ja ich weiss, sie ist nicht ganz waagerecht eingebuddelt...aber die ist schon so lange da drin...da änder ich nichts mehr daran)...


----------

